

Quip redesigned for iOS 7 - finiteloop
https://quip.com/blog/ios-7

======
thomasfl
I believe the pre iOS 7 era will be remembered as the golden age of
skeumorphic design. An era that will be remembered for buttons so delicios you
would like to lick them. No it"s time to move on to a more simplified
Byzanthine style that replaces the old classic design. When looking at Quips
flattened design, the future looks like a bright and fun place.

